# Peeling bumper round van



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a 2006 Carioca 625 and the grey resin bumper round the cab also goes right round the body of the van. It has some sort of clear coating on it which is peeling off and giving wet patches on the bumper under were it is pealing. Have just seen same on another identical motorhome. Any suggestions what I should do, its very unsightly. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

burnel said:


> I have a 2006 Carioca 625 and the grey resin bumper round the cab also goes right round the body of the van. It has some sort of clear coating on it which is peeling off and giving wet patches on the bumper under were it is pealing. Have just seen same on another identical motorhome. Any suggestions what I should do, its very unsightly. Thanks


The clear coating is most likely the lacquer peeling off, I'm afraid it's off to the body shop and get it repainted, make sure they use a proper plastic primer due to it flexing.


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Many thanks for your reply I will suss it out and get it fixed now know what to do


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

burnel said:


> Many thanks for your reply I will suss it out and get it fixed now know what to do


I would get a second opinion, my guess is based on what you posted, but a auto painter might disagree of course.

if it does require paint the cheapest method is to remove the bumper etc yourself if at all possible, not many paint booths can get a full MH inside, and most modern paints are designed with a booth in mind, although other paint are out there, two pack ones are usually best.


----------

